# ETL Interview & Questions



## bb2020 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi everyone. I interviewed last year for an ETL position. My interview with the recruiter and the Store Manager went well. I didn't do well on my last interview with the HR BP and District Manager.

For current ETL's, what advice do you have for trying again? I originally applied on LinkedIn and a recruiter reached out to me. Should I apply for a position online or should I reach out to the same recruiter? I know I'm most likely going to interview with the same HR BP and District Manager as last time and that makes me even more nervous.

As for the questions, I know the questions are behavioral and they need to be answered in a STAR format. Does anyone know the questions that the HR BP and DM usually ask? That is the interview I didn't do well on and after my interview I couldn't even remember the questions because I had an out of body experience essentially because I was so nervous and I knew I didn't get it in that moment.

If anyone has any advice or insight on the questions that would be great!


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 16, 2020)

Here is some general job searching advice from a 55 year old.

I would reach out to that recruiter first, but if nothing happens I would just reapply through Linkedin.

You said your applied last year but has it BEEN A YEAR?

If you get no response from from the recruiter or Linkedin I would just move on.

I wouldn't worry about any future interviews question until you actually get an interview.

Good luck.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 16, 2020)

If you tanked that badly, they will remember you.  I would be prepared to talk about why you are back, and what you have done in the past year that would change their minds.


----------



## NKG (Sep 16, 2020)

If I remember correctly they are based how did you increase sales or metrics


----------



## bb2020 (Sep 16, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> Here is some general job searching advice from a 55 year old.
> 
> I would reach out to that recruiter first, but if nothing happens I would just reapply through Linkedin.
> 
> ...



Hi dream baby,
It will be a year next month I believe. I read online that I can’t apply for the same position within a year. Does that mean for the same exact store or the same position in general?


----------



## bb2020 (Sep 16, 2020)

Yetive said:


> If you tanked that badly, they will remember you.  I would be prepared to talk about why you are back, and what you have done in the past year that would change their minds.



Hi! My first two went well. On the last one I couldn’t think of an experience I had that related to the question so I tried making one of my experiences relate to it. It wasn’t the perfect answer.

Also, if I get an interview again, would they ask the same questions as last time or mix them up?


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 16, 2020)

bb2020 said:


> Hi dream baby,
> It will be a year next month I believe. I read online that I can’t apply for the same position within a year. Does that mean for the same exact store or the same position in general?




I would just reapply for the same position and not worry about what location.

Lots of companies ask if you ever applied there before but never ask WHEN.

If the year is up soon I would just reapply and go from there.

Good luck.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 17, 2020)

bb2020 said:


> Hi! My first two went well. On the last one I couldn’t think of an experience I had that related to the question so I tried making one of my experiences relate to it. It wasn’t the perfect answer.
> 
> Also, if I get an interview again, would they ask the same questions as last time or mix them up?



Be prepared for anything. That's retail.


----------

